# Cold smoked salmon during the chilly weather



## crankybuzzard (Feb 26, 2017)

I saw that we had a cold snap happening on Friday night, so I started a couple of salmon filets in the dry cure I use.  

I had just over 5 pounds of filets so I mixed up some kosher salt, brown sugar and some cure #1.  I covered the bottom of the glass pan and then, after laying the filets on top of the mixture, I covered them with the remaining mix.  After 27 hours in the frig, I pulled them out and saw that a LOT of moisture had been removed. 













IMG_8583.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017


















IMG_8584.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






After rinsing them, I dropped them into a bowl of cool tap water and let them soak for about 30 minutes.  I've found that to be about where we want it salinity wise. 













IMG_8585.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






Then into the frig with a PC fan blowing to get a semi pellicle going.  Looked ok to me...













IMG_8586.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






Lit the AMAZEN tray full of apple pellets, and then into the smoker. 













IMG_8588.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017


















IMG_8589.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






After a total of 19 hours in the smoker I pulled them. 













IMG_8594.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017







Vacuum packed for 24 hours before I sliced a little up for the bride and our very pregnant neighbor.  They both loved it!  The remaining full filet, and this partial, will rest under vacuum for at least a week before I slice again. 













IMG_8603.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






My mix was 4 cups of kosher salt, 2 cups of brown sugar, and a full teaspoon of cure #1.  

I'm starting to like salmon thanks to the suggestions from Cmayna and a few others on here!  So much so that I pan cooked the bellies and tail pieces for supper Thursday night!













IMG_8580.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017


















IMG_8582.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 26, 2017






I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome, Charlie!

Points


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2017)

Charlie They look great I could go for some of that with a bagel.Don't like cooked for some reason Points

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2017)

That's some good stuff Charlie!

I could eat salmon just about any way you serve it everyday of the week!

Congrats on making the carousel!

Point!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 27, 2017)

Yummy.

I need to try cold smoked salmon.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks my-t-fine.....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 27, 2017)

Awesome salmon.

I see that you made the wise decision to make a little more this time.

Not trying to be a party p--per - but I understand pregnant women should avoid cold smoked meats/fish.


----------



## wade (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks good - lovely colour


----------



## jakester (Feb 27, 2017)

That looks awesome! I would have no problem eating all of the salmon, I love cold smoked Salmon. 

What wood did you use for the smoke? Is it necessary to vacuum packedbefore slicing?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 27, 2017)

tropics said:


> Charlie They look great I could go for some of that with a bagel.Don't like cooked for some reason Points
> 
> Richie


I usually don't care for cooked at all, but I've started liking this stuff and have found a few ways of making it so I will eat it.  My preference is the cold smoked though.


atomicsmoke said:


> Not trying to be a party p--per - but I understand pregnant women should avoid cold smoked meats/fish.


I agree, but this little, and I mean tiny, German lady can get quite loud and will let you know that she ate what she wanted, and had a daily glass of wine with the other 2 children so there will be no changes on this one!  She did however state that she at least quit smoking when #2 was discovered to be in the oven.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







jakester said:


> That looks awesome! I would have no problem eating all of the salmon, I love cold smoked Salmon.
> 
> What wood did you use for the smoke? Is it necessary to vacuum packedbefore slicing?


I used apple for this smoke.  19 hours total with a VERY thin smoke.

As for vacuum packing before slicing, I feel that the smoke tends to meld better when I vac pack the whole filet for at least 48 hours before I slice, but last night I had a pregnant lady and a cantankerous blonde demanding some.  

This is the thin smoke it was exposed to...













IMG_8591.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Feb 25, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 27, 2017)

I didn't like salmon either, CB, until I went to Alaska to fish them several years ago:  25 lb. Kings in the morning back trolling, 8 lb. sockeyes wading with a fly rod in the afternoon.  Guide would do shore lunch over open wood fire 2 ways:

1.  Baste the fillets with a thin spread of mayo and sprinkle with brown sugar.

2.  Butter and cajun seasoning.

Filets went skin side down on foil, would stick to the foil, and meat would slide right off.  Been doing it this way for some time and we all love it--made a convert out of me.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 27, 2017)

had a daily glass of wine with the other 2 children so there will be no changes on this one! 
---
Then I agree...She doesn't need to concern herself about a few slices of cold smoked salmon.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 27, 2017)

Very Nice,,,


----------



## jakester (Feb 27, 2017)

you smoke with the skin off correct?


----------



## mds51 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi  CB

I really enjoyed this post and I do a lot of Cold Smoked Salmon but cure it a little different and longer in the fridge. I was surprised to see so many hours of smoking. I usually smoke with Alder dust using the AMNPs in my MES Smoker and have a nice hint of smoked flavor after four hours of smoke time. How strong is the smoke taste after that long of a smoke? I also see why you use the Cure 1 for this process. Depending on your reply I might extend my smoke time to see what the results might be for the extra smoke time. As always your posts are interesting and enlightening!!

mds51


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 27, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> I didn't like salmon either, CB, until I went to Alaska to fish them several years ago:  25 lb. Kings in the morning back trolling, 8 lb. sockeyes wading with a fly rod in the afternoon.  Guide would do shore lunch over open wood fire 2 ways:
> 
> 1.  Baste the fillets with a thin spread of mayo and sprinkle with brown sugar.
> 2.  Butter and cajun seasoning.
> ...



Cooked on the river bank made it even better I'd bet!  Nothing tastes as good to me as freshly harvested and cooked within hours!




atomicsmoke said:


> had a daily glass of wine with the other 2 children so there will be no changes on this one!
> ---
> Then I agree...She doesn't need to concern herself about a few slices of cold smoked salmon.



This little lady is one of the sweetest women I've ever met, but she was born and raised in Germany and is VERY set in her ways!  She chased me out of my own garage once!  :laugh1:




jakester said:


> you smoke with the skin off correct?



I prefer it with the skin on, but here in Texas, I'm kind of at the mercy of the guy at the fish market.  These were skin off.   If I want steelhead, I can get that with skin on all day long, but the bride doesn't like the flavor of it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 27, 2017)

Great looking smoke CB! 

Point!


----------



## jakester (Feb 27, 2017)

Also wondering how the smoke flavor was? Did the nail the flavor with the saltness / sweetness?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 27, 2017)

mds51 said:


> Hi  CB
> I really enjoyed this post and I do a lot of Cold Smoked Salmon but cure it a little different and longer in the fridge. I was surprised to see so many hours of smoking. I usually smoke with Alder dust using the AMNPs in my MES Smoker and have a nice hint of smoked flavor after four hours of smoke time. How strong is the smoke taste after that long of a smoke? I also see why you use the Cure 1 for this process. Depending on your reply I might extend my smoke time to see what the results might be for the extra smoke time. As always your posts are interesting and enlightening!!
> 
> mds51



Hola!

I usually only go for 24 hours cure in the frig with a 30 minute soak.   This has shown to work best for our tastes.  As for the smoke time, I usually go 24 hours, but the sun came around and was hitting my pit and was heating it up.  

The smoke flavor right out of the smoker is too much for sure.  I bring the filets in, wipe them down a bit with a clean and dry paper towel, and then vac pack for a minimum of 24 hours, 48 is best if we plan to eat it soon.  If I can get away with a week in the vac pack, it's even better.  

I love alder wood smoke, but all I had this go around was apple, hickory, or pecan. Apple is definitely the lighter smoke.  Also, with the pit design I have, my smoke has to travel through a baffle plate and a damper before it gets into the smoke chamber, that also makes for a very thin smoke for me.  

Try an extended smoke and then let it rest for around 48 hours and see what you think.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 28, 2017)

That looks amazing :points:


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 2, 2017)

CB, Great job on the salmon and I like your anvil as a rest to start your AMNPS.


----------



## rare2medium (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow. I love salmon, never had it smoked. Will have to try it sometime. Nice job.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 4, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> CB, Great job on the salmon and I like your anvil as a rest to start your AMNPS.



I don't use her as much as I'd like to, so I give her a little heat from the pellets. :biggrin:




Rare2Medium said:


> Wow. I love salmon, never had it smoked. Will have to try it sometime. Nice job.



Try it, you'll love it!


----------

